# Floor redo Native 17



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey Microskiffer’s. Just picked up a new to me Ankona Native 17. Nice little skiff, but the floor has more of a “commercial” finish. It’s a splattered type gelcoat, I think, that has yellowed and seems to hold dirt. The pictures are after I scrubbed with Starbrite Fiberglass Stain Remover, which on my other boat usually removes everything. The other thing that bothers me is the nonskid was rolled up about 3” onto the front bulkhead, console and stern storage tub and the console is white but the nonskid is blue.

My desire is go with an all white rolled and brushed product inside the cockpit; floor, console, bulkhead and stern tub then cover the floor with Seadek for the skiff pup. So 98% of the floor in the wear areas will be covered by the Seadek, basically only an inch or two around the perimeter and any seam between pieces. I’m also ok with the uncovered portions of the floor retaining the “splattered” look with the new white product. So the finish counts most on the bulkhead, console and stern tub.




























At this point, I’m thinking about Interlux Perfection, but all insight and suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Water Bound said:


> Hey Microskiffer’s. Just picked up a new to me Ankona Native 17. Nice little skiff, but the floor looks like crap. It’s a splattered type gelcoat, I think, that has yellowed and seems to hold dirt. The pictures are after I scrubbed with Starbrite Fiberglass Stain Remover, which on my other boat usually removes everything. The other thing that bothers me is the nonskid was rolled up about 3” onto the front bulkhead, console and stern storage tub and the console is white but the nonskid is blue.
> 
> My desire is go with an all white rolled and brushed product inside the cockpit; floor, console, bulkhead and stern tub then cover the floor with Seadek for the skiff pup. So 98% of the floor in the wear areas will be covered by the Seadek, basically only an inch or two around the perimeter and any seam between pieces. I’m also ok with the uncovered portions of the floor retaining the “splattered” look with the new white product. So the finish counts most on the bulkhead, console and stern tub.
> 
> ...


Looking like a commercial fishermen finish, not a trailer queen finish...ace hardware $20.00 gallon oil base paint, r rustolium paint, both will do the job....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I am thinking that was an after market job. Does not look like a job Mel would do.

I could be wrong.

Reach out to them.

But to answer your question, that would work just fine.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Looking like a commercial fishermen finish, not a trailer queen finish...


Haha No Bait, I edited my description


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I seem to remember there were a couple of boats where the deck finish went bad..........I would call them


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

DuckNut said:


> I am thinking that was an after market job. Does not look like a job Mel would do.
> 
> I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately its factory. Mine is doing the same thing with the yellow. It just down right looks shitty! Love the boat but this is definitely my biggest complaint. It's also coming off around the center console where the went up the side a few inches.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

makin moves said:


> Unfortunately its factory. Mine is doing the same thing with the yellow. It just down right looks shitty! Love the boat but this is definitely my biggest complaint. It's also coming off around the center console where the went up the side a few inches.


Thank you for the clarification. I looked at some pics and they all looked painted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2019)

That yellowing is probably caused from too much styrene in the resin if that is a gelcoat finish. It could also be caused from over thinning with acetone but I don’t think Mel would knowingly allow that to happen.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks fellas! I’m not really sure how/why it is the way it is. I do understand the price point comes with certain levels of finish, so I’m not trying to pick on Ankona, just want to fix it. 

Seems the route I described will be the easiest, so I’ll post up some results once finished


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Boatbrains said:


> That yellowing is probably caused from too much styrene in the resin if that is a gelcoat finish. It could also be caused from over thinning with acetone but I don’t think Mel would knowingly allow that to happen.


I would imagine it's one of these because it started happening when it was still new. It definitely not dirt or anything like that causing it.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I had an suv 14 years ago and while it was back at Ankona for some other work they went ahead and just rolled fresh gel over what was there. That's probably the easiest route to go, it looked good after the new gel. If you painted that a solid color I would think it would look pretty bad as it's not even close to a smooth surface under there.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks, I thought about just rolling gelcoat, I’ll look into it further 



hunterbrown said:


> I had an suv 14 years ago and while it was back at Ankona for some other work they went ahead and just rolled fresh gel over what was there. That's probably the easiest route to go, it looked good after the new gel. If you painted that a solid color I would think it would look pretty bad as it's not even close to a smooth surface under there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Look into one of the good 2part urethane bedliners. The texture is dependent on spray distance and air pressure. But if you are considering just rolling gelcoat or seadeck this will sorta give you best of both. It will be comfortable, durable, cool to touch, soft on reels if you take it up the gunnels, it is pretty flexable, and easy diy! I like the sem brand, dominator brand, raptor liner, and my favorite at the moment is linerxtreeme. Liner xtreeme uses a rubber crumb for non skid texture but I’d leave that out on a boat!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks all! At this point, I'm leaving off the Seadek on the cockpit floor. Many have said my 80lbs fishing buddy's toenails will tear it all kinds of up. Since I don't want to spray and don't really care to sand, buff and polish gelcoat, I'm still leaning towards the 2 part Perfection


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Your still gonna have to sand or anything you put down “Will” peel and/or crack up and look worse than it does now. It’s all about the prep! Another thing ya’ll can try is some on and off. This is an acid but worth a shot. Just don’t get it on anything you don’t want etched. It might being back the white!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks, I was referencing sanding and finishing a new rolled on gelcoat if I went that route. I plan to sand, de-wax, prime, sand, for whatever the new product is



Boatbrains said:


> Your still gonna have to sand or anything you put down “Will” peel and/or crack up and look worse than it does now. It’s all about the prep! Another thing ya’ll can try is some on and off. This is an acid but worth a shot. Just don’t get it on anything you don’t want etched. It might being back the white!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Just wanted to update...went with 2 part primer and Perfection, with added Intergrip on the floor...1000% better!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2019)

Much better!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks fellas, I’m definitely pleased! I also saw a post here about an East Cape with the “carpet/rug” they used to sell. Found similar on eBay in a 3’x3’ size, so the skiff pup will have a new ride too


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dri-dek flooring wrks great


----------

